# Restriction on cigarettes from abroad



## hck (13 Mar 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure where I should post this but I am travelling to Feurteventura for a holiday in April and was wondering is there any restrictions as to the amount of cigarettes I bring home with me as I have heard they are so much cheaper over there.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Mar 2008)

It's outside the EU. The limit is 200 cigs per person. Apparently customs have been targeting some Canary Island flights lately as a lot of people were over indulging in what they were bringing back. 

For ref, the average price there is about €17 for 200 depending on brand you can get some for as low as €9 for 200.


----------



## oriordanyvon (23 Mar 2008)

In the canarys silk cut purple costs EUR22.  200 cigs is the limit.  I came back from Lanzarote recently and they seriously swooped on our flight and a good few people were caught out.  I am convinced they keep a watch on the luggage carousels to see which flight one comes off and then they swoop.  Do beware.


----------



## athens2004 (23 Mar 2008)

Just back form lanzarote myself and they were cheking and x raying bags.  Purple silk cut was 18 euro for 200.


----------



## F. Kruger (23 Mar 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> It's outside the EU. The limit is 200 cigs per person.


 
The Canary Islands are in the EU, it's just that they have an exemption on the duty that is applied to other EU countries. Same rule applies to alcohol. It was up for renewal last year and was extended for 2 or 3 more years.

The Silk Cut Purple that are available on the Islands are not the same as the ones you buy here, so if you want an identical cigarette you should buy them in the Duty Free on the way out there. I think that they are around €26 for 200.


----------

